# ابي خدمة من جميع مهندسين الطيران



## ولد القنفـذة (9 مارس 2007)

أخواني المهندسين​ 
أنا طالب بثالث ثانوي واخر سنة لي بالثانوية وانا ميولي بهندسة الطيران واللي اعرفه ان دراسة هندسة الطيران يبيلها انجليزي بنسة 100%​ 
وانا لا اجيد التحدث باللغة الانجليزية ​ 
فأريد منكم تعطوني معلومات عن دورات اللغة الانجليزية والخاصة يالطيران والهندسة​ 
-----------------------------
هل الجامعة او كلية الهندسة تعطي الطلاب كورس(دورة) انجليزي ام لا​ 
------------------------​ 
وابي منكم افضل المعاهد الموجودة بالسعودية وبالذات بجدة اللي تعرفوها​ 
التي تعطي دورات وتدرس اللغة الانجليزية​ 
-----------------------------------​ 
واتمنى لكم كل التوفيق والنجاح​


----------



## ولد القنفـذة (11 مارس 2007)

أخواني المهندسين​ 
ممكن تردون على استفساري

:78: :81: :78:​


----------



## المهندس/مهند (11 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي كاتب الموضوع 
ردا على سؤال هناك جامعتين في المملكة تدرس فيها هندسة الطيران
الأولى جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة بمسمى هندسة الطيران
وجامعة الملك فهد بالظهران(المنطقة الشرقية) بمسمى هندسة الطيران والفضاء
طبعا معروف إن جامعة الملك فهد هي أفضل جامعة على مستوى المملكة
بالنسبة للدراسة في جامعة الملك فهد فهي باللغة الإنجليزية حيث أن السنة الأولى في الجامعة تكون 
سنة تحضيرية حيث تدرس اللغة الإنجليزية ككورس مكثف وتدرس مواد أخرى كالرياضيات وغيرها
حينما تجتاز السنة التحضيرية تدرس المواد العامة في السنة الثانية ثم تبدأ بدراسة مواد التخصص في
السنة الثالثة مدة الدراسة في الجامعة خمس سنوات 
إذا احتجت أي معلومات إضافية اطلب وأنا حاضر آسف على التأخير


----------



## ولد القنفـذة (11 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووور أخوي

ولكن جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز ماذا عنها ؟؟

وبالنسبة لتدريس اللغة الانجليزية ( الكورس) في الجامعتين يكون بالانجليزية ولا بالعربي والانجليزي

وما هي المواد العامة ؟

وهل هناك اختبار تحصيلي ام لا ؟

وما هي شروط القبول في كلا الجامعتين ؟

---------------------------------------------

ارجوك اخوي حاول الاجابة على الاستفسار الاخر

وانا اسف جداً على الازعاج

وأي مهندس من المهندسين الموجودين بالمنتدى عنده اجابة لا يبخل علينا بها

وتحياتي لكم​


----------



## المهندس/مهند (11 مارس 2007)

بالنسبة لجامعة الملك عبد العزيز ماعندي أي معلومات
لكن جامعة الملك فهد هذا رابط عمادة القبول والتسجيل 
http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/admissions/Files/AdmissionsArb.htm


----------



## ولد القنفـذة (12 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ويطول بعمرك


مشكور اخوي اتعبناك معنا


ولكن ماجاوبتني 


السنة الاولى انت قلت لي يعطون كورس انجليزي ولكن التدريس بالنجليزي ولا بالعربي والانجليزي مثل اللي في المدارس ؟؟

تحياتي لك

:78:   :78: ​


----------



## المهندس/مهند (13 مارس 2007)

الدراسة كاملة باللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## جاسر (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

- بالنسبة لجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز -

* الإنجليزي:

أولاً: لا تشيل هم اللغة الإنجليزية, الكتب والمراجع والإختبارات كلها في اللغة الإنجليزية
ولم أعرف طالب واجه صعوبة في التعامل أو فهم الإختبارات من ناحية اللغة.

ثانياً: الدكتور حين شرحه يتكلم في اللغة العربية الا قليل منهم.

ثالثاً: (يجب) عليك أن تطور نفسك في مجالين الأول: اللغة الإنجليزية, الثاني: الحاسب الآلي
وتطبيقاته ولغات البرمجة .... ابدأ الآن ولا تنتظر الجامعة!

رابعاً: هناك مركز للغة الإنجليزية ولكنه - في وقتي- مستواه عادي يتبع نفس طريقة التعليم البدائية
رغم أن القائمين عليه أساتذه أجانب ولا أدري ماهو الحال الآن, من هذه الناحية جامعة الملك فهد
أفضل وهذا واضح في مستوى الإنجليزي عند خريجيها.

ا
ا

بالنسبة لقسم هندسة الطيران والدراسة فيه

أولاً: كلية الهندسة في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز أول - والوحيدة في المملكة - كلية معتمدة من هيئة الاعتماد الأكاديمي للهندسة والتقنية ABET و أنشأت مؤخرا وحدة خاصة للاعتماد الأكاديمي AAU يشرف عليها وكيل الكلية.
فالبتالي مستواها العلمي أعتقد أفضل من أي كلية أخرى ( وأتكلم عن كلية الهندسة فقط)

ثانياً: قسم هندسة الطيران في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز هو أول قسم وله مسيرة طويلة واشتهر التخصص عبر خريجية على مدى الأعوام السابقة ووتوفر فيه معامل متعدده بينما قسم جامعة الملك فهد حديث كان برنامج ثم استقل كقسم بجهود أحد الأساتذه الأفذاذ.

ثالثاً: إذا كنت جيد في الفيزياء (الميكانيكية والحرارية) والرياضيات (الجبر بالذات) فستكون الدراسة ميسرة بالنسبة لك إن شاءالله.

ا
ا

هناك ميزة - جوهرية - في جامعة الملك فهد في طريقة حساب المعدل المتوسط لدرجات الطلاب
كذلك السنة التحضيرية ميزة طيبه فيها تعطي الطالب فرصة ليتعرف على نظام الجامعة وطريقة
الدراسة 
الملك عبدالعزيز نظامها يعطي الدكتور مجال أكبر في التقييم يعني ممكن جداً تجد شعبة نتائجها
بين الـ d والـ f للأسف, كذلك أول سنة تكون صدمة ان لم تستعد لها 


بالتوفيق إن شاءالله


هذا موقع قسم هندسة الطيران





http://engg.kaau.edu.sa/aero/


تحياتي العاطرة 



​


----------



## ولد القنفـذة (15 مارس 2007)

أخووووووووووووووووووي


الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية وما قصرت


انا بصراحة قريب من مدينة جدة وممكن اذهب للظهران كله واحد


ولكن ماهو الأنسب والأفضل ؟؟



أرجـــــــــو الرد


تحياتي​


----------



## المهندس/مهند (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

قسم هندسة الطيران والفضاء في جامعة الملك فهد معتمد من Abet 
وبعدين ياخي معروف ان خريج جامعة الملك فهد مفضل على خريجين الجامعات الأخرى والسبب لتميزهم في مجال التخصص
طبعا الشركات هي أدرى بمستوى الطلاب لأها تجربهم في العمل 
والرأي لك 
الله يوفقنا وإياك وأتمنى أشوفك عندنا في قسم الطيران والفضاْْْء في جامعة الفهد


----------



## ولد القنفـذة (16 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخوي المهندس/مهند

بالنسبة للجامعتين

انا اعرف طلاب يدرسون بالجامعتين

---------------------------
الطلاب اللي يدرسون بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز يقولون هناك كل شي ميسر لهم والدروس ميسرة ولا في اي صعوبة في الدراسة .. وشجعوني على الدراسة بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز - جدة .

---------------------------

اما الطلاب اللي يدرسون بجامعة الملك فهد يقولون هناك مشددين بالدراسة ويقولون مصعبين الدراسة بشكل عام في كلية الهندسة .. وشجعوني على الدراسة بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز - جدة .

---------------------------

وانا الحين بفكر في هذي الشهرين وان شاء الله اتخذ القرار المناسب ..

والشكر موصول لك يا أخ المهندس/مهند وللأخ جاسر

دمتــــــــــــم بــــود​


----------



## جاسر (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ما قرأت في موقع الكلية أنها معتمدة من abet, ومافيه شيء اسمه (معروف) المحك
هو مستوى الأساتذة والبرنامج التعليمي, فقط أرامكو هي التي تميز طلبة جامعة الفهد
لأنها بدأت منها ولها وتدعمها مادياً ....

أخي ولد القنفذة استخر الله العليم الخبير وافعل ما تطمئن له نفسك 

بعدين ياخي روح زور الكلية وقابل الأساتذة وزور المعامل ومر على شؤون الطلاب
خذ الخطة الدراسة ان أمكن 

بالتوفيق


----------



## ولد القنفـذة (17 مارس 2007)

شكراً لك اخووووووي جاسر

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق​


----------

